# Craftsman - Stickley Projects



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Restart*

I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.

I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


Look forward to seeing the pictures. Have a productive day.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


Congratulations on the commission!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


love seeing that word "commission" !!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


Go for the money…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


I'd like to see those pics too. jockmike. good luck


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


Paul -

Great to see "commission"!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


Someday I too hope to be commisioned to do something….sigh.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Restart*
> 
> I guess it's been so long since my last entry on this blog that I have to begin the series again. The New Blog entry page didn't give me this title as a choice again.
> 
> I was sidetracked with the Thorsen Table challenge and a couple of furniture repair jobs that came to me. (This is a commission that said, "Whenever you can get to it." That's not a good thing to say to me.) But, I worked most of the day yesterday on the chests of drawers and hope to post a few pictures of something resembling a chest of drawers case a little later in the day.


"Commission" . . . that was kind of a "professional" word, and a bit overstated! Some time ago, someone on Lumberjocks mentioned having some benefactors/friends that found things for him to make for them and he implied that he knew it was thier way helping him out rather than just handing him cash for milk and Wheaties (my words).

Well, at this point in my life, I don't build things for milk and Wheaties (some day maybe?). But, these follks appreciate my ministry in the church, and this community (Habitat for Humanity, etc) and they know woodworking is a regenerative, soul-enriching activity for me. So, they find things for me to build for them. He has given me "birthday gifts" (not necessarily on my birthday) like a PC Bisquit Joiner and the Kreg Pockethole Jig system which I don't recall even wishing for in his presence.

They're taking care of me and while it is technically a "commission," - they're actually taking "care" of me in a different way than financial. (I roll the cash over into the shop, the kids college funds and woodworking classes.) So, while pocketholes and screws weren't my first thought for installing the drawer dividers and the chest top (I first thought of dowels or bisquits), I am going to use them. It's their "commission" and I think it will please him to know that I used the pockethole jig he gave me.

So, take the word "commission" with a grain of salt. Believe me, regardless of how decent the pictures of my projects look, I see up close the quality of my finishing and how tight my joinery is. These folks have additional purposes than just gaining some well-built funriture.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Dry Fit and Partial *

Whenever I draw up the plans myself instead of working from a published plan, I stop and dry fit often (probably too much) but I seem to catch errors in arithmetic and design faster this way. Here's a couple of pics of the dry fit from yesterday. Click the thumbnail pics for a larger view.





Here's the way it looks with the frame and panels for the sides glued up and the back dry fitted and clamped in place.





Now, I'm pondering how I want to fix the draw dividers in place . . . dowels . . . bisquits . . . pocket screws . . . hmmmmm. I'll have to reread the pockethole jig owner's manual (a b-day gift from a friend) and make sure I have the right size screws for this application, but I'm leaning in that direction. What do you think?

Worship this morning. Nap and newspaper to the present mid-afternoon. Drop daughter at the movies and groceries next. Maybe I'll get to work on it some tonight. For sure I'll be at it tomorrow on Memorial Day.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Dry Fit and Partial *
> 
> Whenever I draw up the plans myself instead of working from a published plan, I stop and dry fit often (probably too much) but I seem to catch errors in arithmetic and design faster this way. Here's a couple of pics of the dry fit from yesterday. Click the thumbnail pics for a larger view.
> 
> ...


Looks like it is coming to gether nicely.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Dry Fit and Partial *
> 
> Whenever I draw up the plans myself instead of working from a published plan, I stop and dry fit often (probably too much) but I seem to catch errors in arithmetic and design faster this way. Here's a couple of pics of the dry fit from yesterday. Click the thumbnail pics for a larger view.
> 
> ...


As a prolific user of dowels, dominos, and pocket screws with the occasional use of biscuits, I would use pocket screws for this application. I believe they would produce the easiest method of accurately aligning and joining this piece. Note, with most pocket screws, they can have a tendancy of dragging the piece in the direction of travel of the fastener by about 1/16" This is totally avoided by firmly clamping the workpiece, or affixing a stop block/alignment piece in the direction of travel. If you take that into account, you can put a pocket screw EXACTLY where you want them with little distress or dilemma.

Cheers!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Dry Fit and Partial *
> 
> Whenever I draw up the plans myself instead of working from a published plan, I stop and dry fit often (probably too much) but I seem to catch errors in arithmetic and design faster this way. Here's a couple of pics of the dry fit from yesterday. Click the thumbnail pics for a larger view.
> 
> ...


These are my 2 first chest of drawers. I decided to go with the pocketscrews. I think I'll also attach the top this way. Looks like I better finish the top to size and attach it first or with the drawer dividers in place, I won't have room to manuver the driver to attach the top. With the pocket screws "hidden" on the underside of the drawer dividers - work from the top down - looks like to me. I bought some oak plugs when I bought a supply of screws. I'll still plug the holes.

What about finishing the interior? Do you bother staining the inside a chest of drawers to match the exterior? Any finishing of the interior carcass would be much easier without the drawer dividers in place.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Dry Fit and Partial *
> 
> Whenever I draw up the plans myself instead of working from a published plan, I stop and dry fit often (probably too much) but I seem to catch errors in arithmetic and design faster this way. Here's a couple of pics of the dry fit from yesterday. Click the thumbnail pics for a larger view.
> 
> ...


I would finish anything that showed. If it did'nt show, whats the sense in finishing it. jockmike


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Dry Fit and Partial *
> 
> Whenever I draw up the plans myself instead of working from a published plan, I stop and dry fit often (probably too much) but I seem to catch errors in arithmetic and design faster this way. Here's a couple of pics of the dry fit from yesterday. Click the thumbnail pics for a larger view.
> 
> ...


Paul -

This is coming together very nicely!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Top and Dividers Installed*

Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.





On to the carcase of it's twin and then . . . dovetailed drawers (another first)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Top and Dividers Installed*
> 
> Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a wonderful Dresser. It already looks great.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Top and Dividers Installed*
> 
> Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ...


Yes, pocket screws work perfectly for that application!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Top and Dividers Installed*
> 
> Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ...


Day after - one side of the twin carcase glued up


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Top and Dividers Installed*
> 
> Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ...


Next day - second side of the twin carcase glued up

Hopefully, another Blog entry showing the completed Twin carcase by Friday.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Top and Dividers Installed*
> 
> Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ...


Nice. What type of wood are you using?


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Top and Dividers Installed*
> 
> Had a little time today. I used the pocketholes and screws for the first time. Pretty neat. Think I would have needed more hands for other attachment options (dowels, bisquits). Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ...


Red oak, red oak ply and poplar as the secondary


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Finishing Advise*

I should be able to post pictures of the twin in the next couple of days and then start the drawers (I cut a bunch of rough parts for the drawers yesterday), but I'm starting to think ahead to finishing. I'm concerned about the solid red oak taking the stain differently than the red oak ply. Any advise?

1. I plan on testing it out with a scrap of each first.
2. Experience or advise on fillers for porous oak? I haven't tried fillers before.
3. When I stopped by the Rockler store yesterday to pick up some more oak plugs for the pocketholes, I picked up a can of wood conditioner. I've read that it's harder to get a dark stain with conditioner though. I plan to experiment on scraps, but will conditioner be necessary?
4. Or will sanding well help the red oak and the ply take the stain similarly?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Finishing Advise*
> 
> I should be able to post pictures of the twin in the next couple of days and then start the drawers (I cut a bunch of rough parts for the drawers yesterday), but I'm starting to think ahead to finishing. I'm concerned about the solid red oak taking the stain differently than the red oak ply. Any advise?
> 
> ...


I do alot of work with red oak ply and solid red oak. I just finished this entertainment centre a few months ago. This is red oak ply with solid wood accents and edging.










I use varathane gel stains when I mix ply and solid red oak. This one is Early American. I don't use any pore fillers.

Cheers!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Finishing Advise*
> 
> I should be able to post pictures of the twin in the next couple of days and then start the drawers (I cut a bunch of rough parts for the drawers yesterday), but I'm starting to think ahead to finishing. I'm concerned about the solid red oak taking the stain differently than the red oak ply. Any advise?
> 
> ...


Check out Dusty's finish (look through his projects).


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Three Steps Forward, At Least One Step Back*

I "completed" the carcases and installation of the drawer dividers on the "twins."


click for larger image

Things were going so well, I guess I was feeling frisky and got ahead of myself. I installed the dividers before attaching the side drawer guides on the twin. But hey, I'm a pockethole "expert" now! So, I'll just drill some pocketholes and attach the side drawer guides without taking the dividers back out. On number eight of 10 side drawer guides, the driver bit slips and I put a neat little hole through the 1/4" side panel! After a few non-profane exclamations, I compose myself and install the last of the side drawer guides before turning the case off it's side to survey what it looks like on the outside. Well, it's a neat little hole on the inside. But, it's an ugly splintered mess on the outside . . . in a futile hopeless effort, I push some glue in the hole and try to push it back together . . . yeah, right . . . so I took the advise of an article I read recently. I put a few things away. Took a few pictures for the blog and called it a day. No use in making it worse by trying to fix it while I'm upset.


Click for larger image

Well, at least a couple or three drawer dividers will be coming back out after all. I'm going to have to remove the back half of the panel dadoes in the stiles, punch the damaged panel out and try to spring a new replacement panel into place. Of course the grain pattern won't be a continuation up the side anymore. Planing, sizing and dovetailing the drawer parts into drawers will have to wait.


click for larger image


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Three Steps Forward, At Least One Step Back*
> 
> I "completed" the carcases and installation of the drawer dividers on the "twins."
> 
> ...


Thats a bummer. Hopefully someone (Karson?) will have a good technique to fix it.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Three Steps Forward, At Least One Step Back*
> 
> I "completed" the carcases and installation of the drawer dividers on the "twins."
> 
> ...


A few non-profane? I'd have been swearing like a sailor!


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Three Steps Forward, At Least One Step Back*
> 
> I "completed" the carcases and installation of the drawer dividers on the "twins."
> 
> ...


Rather than replacing the entire panel you could make a decorative patch. Years ago I built an end table as a wedding present for my brother. The top was a piece of plywood framed in solid wood. I can't remember now how it happened but at some point in the construction I mucked up one of the frame pieces for the top. After much creative swearing I created a patch, aka dutchman, and patched the spot. It wasn't the most elegant fix, but was a good enough grain match that I had to point it out to my brother.

The creation of the patch is easier with an inlay set, but at can be done without it.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Repair Complete*

Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)

Thanks for the key inlay suggestion, but with 1/4" ply material for the panel, that's not possible - the material has to be thicker.

Took a couple of drawer dividers back out and I did manage to cut out the back half of the dado cheek top/bottom from the inside of the carcase and punch out the damaged panel. I found another piece of oak ply with a grain pattern that continued the bottom panel grain very well, carefully cut and tested until I retained as much width as possible but could still spring it into the side dadoes. It actually looks real good from the outside. Of course the insde doesn't look real great anymore with replacement glue blocks holding the panel, but after the drawers are in, it will rarely be seen. Re-installed the drawer dividers and went to bed.

Trying to stop being frustrated with such a bone head mistake and the lost time that could have been used for real progress.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Repair Complete*
> 
> Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)
> 
> ...


Sounds like everything came out ok. Good deal.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Repair Complete*
> 
> Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)
> 
> ...


I called my fahter, and asked him, "Dad, what age do we stop doing stupid things?" He said, "I'll call you when I get there," and hung up the phone. Sounds like a good fix!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Repair Complete*
> 
> Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)
> 
> ...


stuff happens… that's life. 
HOW we respond to the challenges is what makes us who we are.

Sounds like you lived up to the challenge well!!!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Repair Complete*
> 
> Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)
> 
> ...


Ditto on what Deb said


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Repair Complete*
> 
> Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)
> 
> ...


Hang in there, everything will be alright. Sounds like the worst is over and you were able to recover from your mistake.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Repair Complete*
> 
> Along with another little repair on a different project that was brought to me, I used a shop session last night to fix the hole I accidently punched in the chest carcase. (a "session" is two or three hours after supper on a weeknight - I get maybe one or two a week.)
> 
> ...


Long day - tired - only did a bit this evening. Stain match drying on a small wood replacement/repair to the corner of a dropped wooden clock case needed by Saturday. Anything else accomplished needed to be dustless.

Cut off the oak pockethole plugs in one twin with flush saw. Glued plugs into the pocketholes of the other twin. Took a low angle block plane and chamfered the 32 edges on the bottom of 8 chest legs. The hot Texas summer is starting to crank up - near 90 and humid from lots of recent rain. I was ready to go into the house.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Drawer Construction Prep*

Lots of other things going on, raining a lot in Texas (anybody have plans for an Ark? Oh yeah, I have a description in the Bible!) - so I stacked up the garage to get a car in more often & was gone for ten days of vacation, so haven't accomplished much over the past three weeks.

I did "unstack" and get back into the shop some today after cutting the grass (just before it started raining again). I spent 3 1/2 hours planing poplar drawer sides and backs to 1/2" stock and sizing all the drawer fronts to their openings.

Everything is set to review the dovertail jig instructions again and get after building drawers.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Construction Prep*
> 
> Lots of other things going on, raining a lot in Texas (anybody have plans for an Ark? Oh yeah, I have a description in the Bible!) - so I stacked up the garage to get a car in more often & was gone for ten days of vacation, so haven't accomplished much over the past three weeks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a plan. Snap some photos along the way and try to keep dry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Construction Prep*
> 
> Lots of other things going on, raining a lot in Texas (anybody have plans for an Ark? Oh yeah, I have a description in the Bible!) - so I stacked up the garage to get a car in more often & was gone for ten days of vacation, so haven't accomplished much over the past three weeks.
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't plane 1" wood to 1/2" You should resaw them and get two sides.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Construction Prep*
> 
> Lots of other things going on, raining a lot in Texas (anybody have plans for an Ark? Oh yeah, I have a description in the Bible!) - so I stacked up the garage to get a car in more often & was gone for ten days of vacation, so haven't accomplished much over the past three weeks.
> 
> ...


Nope - 3/4" to 1/2"

If I had a better bandsaw, a resaw blade, and a resaw jig/fence, I probably would have tried to conserve wood - even with 3/4"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Construction Prep*
> 
> Lots of other things going on, raining a lot in Texas (anybody have plans for an Ark? Oh yeah, I have a description in the Bible!) - so I stacked up the garage to get a car in more often & was gone for ten days of vacation, so haven't accomplished much over the past three weeks.
> 
> ...


oh so THAT is where all the rain is!! 
It's getting pretty dry here.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Construction Prep*
> 
> Lots of other things going on, raining a lot in Texas (anybody have plans for an Ark? Oh yeah, I have a description in the Bible!) - so I stacked up the garage to get a car in more often & was gone for ten days of vacation, so haven't accomplished much over the past three weeks.
> 
> ...


I hope the rain lets up for you and everyone else in Texas. I look forward to seeing your progression.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Drawer Dovetails*

It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!

Well, after doing some thicknessing and sizing the other day, I got out the PC dovetail jig and router today. Red Oak drawer fronts and poplar secondary. Click the images for a larger view.

After messing with some practice pieces for about 20 miuntes, I started cutting the real thing. Here's a view of the last of 24 drawer sides still in the jig after routing.



A little closer:



Trial fit:



A little closer:



A pile of dovetailed drawer parts:



I cut the dado for the drawer bottoms in line with the bottom tail on all the drawer sides/fronts and called it a day after 2 or 3 hours. Time to get ready for holiday festivities and fireworks!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


That jig appears to have made short work of that process. Nice job.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


Looks like the PC isn't a bad unit, unlike Oscorner's experience with the Rockler version.

I don't have a dovetail jig yet, so I'm following everyone's progress closely. Nice work.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


Wow…great testimony to the jig. Nice work.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


Paul,
Have you ever used a jig to cut dovetails before? I just bought the 4212 and read Oscar's account of the Rockler jig which has me worried?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


Dano, the 4212 is idiot proof. I used it for 10 minutes and made perfect joints. I havn't used it since as I either use my Akeda Jig or cut them by hand, but the 4212 is a worthy beast and I'll keep it around for that chest of drawers where I have to do 20 of them.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


I should have gotten the *idiot proof *jig! :^( LOL. Twenty minutes! I spent over an hour to get the half blind to look as good as it did, then switched to the through dovetail thinking it would be easier. Those turned out perfect, Paul.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer Dovetails*
> 
> It's the 4th and isn't freedom a blessing! Went to the community parade this morning and free to make wood dust this afternoon!
> 
> ...


This was my first extensive use of the jig. The first time I've used a jig. I've cut dovetails by hand with good results but as you know, it's time consuming. I like the hand cut versatility and look but . . .

When I accepted the job to build these two chests (12 drawers), I started researching jigs. Actually, the Rockler salesperson recommended the PC jig over the Rockler jig. They also had examples of dovetails cut with the jigs on display with the jigs and I liked the looks of the joints made with the PC. I liked the fact that it's aluminum and not just plastic, too. Of course there's the old standard large PC jig and the Leigh jig, but those were a little out of my price range. But then, Rockler sent me a coupon for a percentage off any purchase at the store. So, I waited until the jig was on sale, took my coupon and ended up getting like 40 percent off - a good deal less than $100 for the 4212. Some weeks later, when I broke it out of the box, I played with it for a while with decent results.

It comes with a clear and easy to understand instruction manual - so when I got it back out today, I was just as careful as I could be with set-up, practiced on some scraps and made adjustments as indicated by the instruction manual (see mot's post on osconer's thread about the Rockler jig). I worked carefully and deliberately and still cruised through 12 drawers in about an hour.

I have not tried the through dovetail template, yet.

Yes mot, I agree - a worthy beast. Dano, I think you'll be pleased with your purchase.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Had just an hour*

Not much time this week - this will probably be my only blog entry - maaaaybe one other evening this week I will have a bit of time back in the shop? Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to get anything ready for the summer challenge 

Sized all the drawer sides to length

Practiced on scraps with the PC jig (4212) on through dovetails for the drawer sides to back joinery. It's a little more complicated on through dovetails (more steps, flipping template, switching bits from dovetail to straight - wish I had two routers with 1/2" collets), but it should be okay if I work deliberately again and make sure my pieces are set tight against the guide & turned the correct way.

Practice on Poplar scraps - bit needed to be set a tad deeper - 1/16" to 3/32" - but pretty nice otherwise (click for larger view):



Set up the jig and made ready to cut tails on the back of first drawer side. But then, shut off the lights to move to the next task for the evening. It will be ready to go the next time I get out there.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Had just an hour*
> 
> Not much time this week - this will probably be my only blog entry - maaaaybe one other evening this week I will have a bit of time back in the shop? Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to get anything ready for the summer challenge
> 
> ...


Nice and tight Paul. Looks ready to go.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Had just an hour*
> 
> Not much time this week - this will probably be my only blog entry - maaaaybe one other evening this week I will have a bit of time back in the shop? Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to get anything ready for the summer challenge
> 
> ...


I have the PC 4212 still sitting in the box, you inspire me to break it out and give it a try, Thanks.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Drawer cases assembled/glued*

I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.

It's killing me that I can't participate in the summer challenge but July was a bad month for me and I agreed to build these chests about a year ago! So, it was about time I put them at the top of my list.

Send an extra positive prayer/thought my way. I'm attempting a tighter tolerance on the drawers fit in the chest case than I ever have before. Hopefully my pencil has been sharp and my corners square!

Here's where I am. I have the drawer cases assembled. Lots of sanding (drawers and chest case), as well as cutting and fitting the drawer bottoms is the order of the day.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


Looks like great work with the time you have available to you! I'm gonna have to go back and check out your series! Have fun today!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


As anticipated, lots of sanding on the drawer cases and the chests today. Sheet goods cut and bottoms installed in the drawers. (5 hours) Nothing to really take a picture of that you haven't seen before.

Next step - fine tuning the drawers to the openings and deciding on what type of bottom center guide/slide to use on the drawers.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


How wide are the big drawers? I noticed that the drawer dividers don't have center members. What are your ideas for the center guide/slide at this point?


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


The drawers are about 28" wide.

I've looked at several options in the catalogs for center slides/guides and it looked like I could mount them front and back without a center member built into the drawer dividers (so I'm hoping that's not necessary). I could make my own wooden center slides, but I was leaning toward purchasing some manufactured wooden slides that can be cut to length and are 3/4" tall (which is the recess I've left under the drawer bottoms). I know I need to very precise in mounting the center slide but I was also considering some nylon "slide" tape that I see in the catalogs for where the bottom edges of the drawer sides will rest on the dividers and perhaps on the side guides as well.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


Do you have link to the wooden center slides? Sounds like a good solution - I can visualize what you're talking about, but just don't have a perfectly clear picture. Are these what you were referring to when you said, "it looked like I could mount them front and back without a center member built into the drawer dividers"? Would you just glue the center guide piece (that rides in the channel mounted in the center) onto the bottom of the drawer? I hope I'm making sense!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawer cases assembled/glued*
> 
> I thought I would pop in to let you know I'm still slowly plugging away. I've only had eight hours in the shop this month (July). Today (first free Saturday), I may be able to nearly double that total for the month.
> 
> ...


Yes, you're making sense.

Here's what I was looking at http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=198

Yes, a bit of glue to the drawer bottom but also I would also try to attach to the drawer face and back as well in some way.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

* Back to the Chests after 2 Month Diversion*

Gosh, time flies. Projects that I've outlined in other blogs piled up and I needed my space back to work on these chests. Didn't get a whole heck of lot accomplished after the flea market and yard sales today.

Purchased manufactured maple drawer guides. Made a mistake and left a 5/8" inset to the drawer bottoms and the guide was 3/4" high. Fortunately, I was able to take 1/16" off each half of the guide by running through my table top tickness planer to make them 5/8" high. The other option was to inset each drawer guide 1/8" into the drawer dividers. I knew it was doable but since the drawer dividers were already mounted in the carcase, there would be limited room for working with chisels and creating a 1/8" inset. Certainly couldn't get a router in there. That was probably the correct option instead of planing the guides but glue and screw on each end . . . they aren't going anywhere.



After planing, cut to length and center mounted a guide for each drawer. Slid the other half onto the mounted half, placed the drawer in the opening - center with shims and mark to the bottom of the drawer. Got just two drawers marked and the other half of the guides glued to the bottom. Wish I had a brad nailer to tack the guides to the drawer bottoms, too.

If the nice weather holds, I may take a couple of vacation days next week and try to get a ways down the road on finishing up these chests.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> * Back to the Chests after 2 Month Diversion*
> 
> Gosh, time flies. Projects that I've outlined in other blogs piled up and I needed my space back to work on these chests. Didn't get a whole heck of lot accomplished after the flea market and yard sales today.
> 
> ...


Good work getting back to these! I've left my outdoor table aside to start a basic bed frame project that's just plain needed…

I can relate.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Drawers In*

1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
3. Lots of sanding now in my future.



What do you think? Round knobs? Square Mission Knobs and Pulls?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


These are great! If you go round it'll look pretty Shaker…

I think you should stick with the Mission/Arts and Crafts style…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...












Here is a link to a picture of an original Stickley piece.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Good looking work so far Paul!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Paul,

Given that you've used Oak for the project, I would go with the Mission style pulls. The round knobs (usually surrounded with a contrasting wood and a brass or copper inlay) were often part of the Harvey Ellis designs from Stickley. However, those designs were often in maple. I had a similar choice when I did a version of a Harvey Ellis piece (*look here*). Because I went with QSWO for my project, I went with the Mission pulls.

By the way, the project is looking great so far!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Actually guys, I have 3 or 4 reprints of Stickley/Arts & Crafts furniture catalogs that show multiple examples with round knobs. The two separate pieces (line drawings in a cataolg reprint) from which I derived my design show round knobs (no contrasting wood or inlays).

I also have a book that is nothing but pictures of original A&C pieces, and on the chests (all oak) it's about half and half with round wooden knobs vs. beaten copper pulls.

I haven't actually sat and read the ordering instructions in the catalog reprints but I wonder if the beaten copper pulls were possibly an "upgrade" one could order. I think the beaten copper pulls are clearly favored though when someone thinks of "Mission."

Mark, your piece has the chevron shape on the uprights and the curved bottom stretcher. These details "dress up" your piece and I feel, strongly "call" for the copper pulls. My piece has just the subtle chevron on the top but otherwise straight "craftsman" - which seems to me to lean toward simpler round knobs?

Thanks for the input. Keep the opinions coming!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Paul,

Interesting, I don't know if I've seen examples of the Oak pieces with the round wooden knobs. There are round and also pyramid shaped hammered copper knobs as well. Those could be something that you might want to look at. Try Lee Valley's hardware catalog on-line. That's where I got my pulls.

With respect to the legs on my piece, it's a Harvey Ellis design. The legs actually taper in two directions- toward the top and also toward the bottom. That leg style was characteristic of the Ellis designs done for Stickley. However, most examples I see of the originals of the piece are in Maple with the round knobs and contrasting wood and copper/brass inlay.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...




images from catalog reprint upon which I based the design



originals in the picture book - same design, with wood knobs and copper pulls


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Point well taken Paul - thanks for the examples of both styles in the Stickley pieces.

I like the copper pulls..

I still think the round knobs look more simple - more Shakeresque (which I like a lot too).


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


I like the mission pulls but they are really expensive. These are really well done chests and would be worth the expense. Great work.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


So everyone votes for $420.00 worth of pulls . . . .

Lee Valley

Don't much care for these . . . .

Others

Somewhat better . . . .

Others 2


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Yikes - on the cost…

I like "other 2" too…

Have you peeked at Rockler and Woodcraft for their offerings?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Check out Van ********************'s Restorer

http://vandykes.resultspage.com/search?w=mission+pulls&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=Search


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Paul,

The pulls that you cited above from Lee Valley are their most expensive ones. The ones that I used on my project were a little less than half that price (*look here*) I used item A in the picture. For some reason these are hard to find on their site. However, they worked well and I am happy with the quality - the only thing I noticed is a bit of variation in the patina (i.e. dark shade over the brass). But on the chest it all seems to even out.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Sanding, sanding, sanding

checking with client in the morning about their preference for pulls

gone next week - hope the day time temperature holds up enough to stain and begin finishing upon my return


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


The customer chose round knobs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Go with Mark DeCou's hand made pulls. he posted it in one of his blogs


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Nov. 20th - The temperature is supposed to drop into the 40s on Thanksgiving Eve and stay cool and rainy through the weekend. In the 80s today. I'm going to try to take the afternoon off to get the staining done.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Drawers In*
> 
> 1. Mounted the center guides on all the drawers - sanded, planed, etc. for stick free slide on drawers - still have quite a bit of fine tuning to do.
> 2. Made and applied crest? to chest tops
> ...


Just followed Karson's link to Mark DeCou's hand made pulls. Outstanding.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Stained*

Rockler "Mission" Gel Stain



Have some work to do evening up the shade on the chests between the ply panels and the solid wood. I expected that task though.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Stained*
> 
> Rockler "Mission" Gel Stain
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Paul said:


> *Stained*
> 
> Rockler "Mission" Gel Stain
> 
> ...


Yes looking great.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Spray Finish*



Not much new to show. I'm not well pleased with my sanding which was revealed by the stain. Sorry, I'm too ashamed to show close ups. You can see enough at this distance. I really thought I had gone over it extremely well. errg!

I picked up a Rockler HVLP unit at the after thanksgiving sale ($60) and am pretty well pleased with the results. Sprayed Minwax Satin Polyurethane

I need to order the knobs, finish to match and finish up this three piece project.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From here they look very nice, Paul.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,

You should try a pre-catalyzed lacquer, especially since you have an HVLP. That will keep the fog down. Spraying the lacquer will be a life changing experience and makes finish work enjoyable. If you are spraying in the garage you can open the door for a few minutes after spraying to let the air clear. Wear a mask! The lacquer will dry even a cool shop. Since it dries fast, you don't have to do it in a hermetically sealed room. It skins over faster and so it does not get contaminates trapped in it. It also is a very repairable finish.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another benefit to the lacquer: The overspray that is generated will be dry fall. I am sure you have experienced the sticky feeling of the polyurethane overspray. It is sticky on your arms and on the tools. The lacquer dries in the air and lands as dust.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've experiemented very little on the finishing side of things.

oil stain, gel stain and poly is about the extent of my experience. I know I need to broaden my horizons and select the finishing process with the same care of grain matching, but I don't seem to ever get around to it.

That needs to be a '08 resolution for crafting growth.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pieces look good Paul - what was the sanding sequence and method that you used?


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY put the knobs on the chests last night. We've had a three day interlude of 60s-70s here in the Texas "winter" - it's supposed to return to cooler temps tomorrow.

I don't know why, but I got a little nervous about completing this last little step of drilling the holes in the drawer faces to accept the machine screws for the knobs. I let the knobs sit on top the chest for two weeks as a layer a dust settled on everything. Just about put it off and walked out of the shop last night, too - but turned around and did it. Looks pretty good and drawers slide well.

I'll try to dust things off and set up for pictures and posting those pics this evening.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Spray Finish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh those last little cuts… the fear of messing it all up at the last minute… be still my heart…


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Finished*

I posted some dusty pics under my projects. And these pics aren't great additions, but they're too heavy for me to move around by myself (and risk banging up) for better pics. I did get a lttle of the dust off the chest at least/

Click pics for larger view



Full size bed frame


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I posted some dusty pics under my projects. And these pics aren't great additions, but they're too heavy for me to move around by myself (and risk banging up) for better pics. I did get a lttle of the dust off the chest at least/
> 
> ...


Very nice project. I hope you don't have to climb any stairs because the pieces look pretty solid. If you do, get plenty of help.

By the way now that the bed and chest are completed I assume that nightstands and possibly an armoire are also in the picture? After all I would hate to see you get bored.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I posted some dusty pics under my projects. And these pics aren't great additions, but they're too heavy for me to move around by myself (and risk banging up) for better pics. I did get a lttle of the dust off the chest at least/
> 
> ...


Yes, they do look heavy. They look great!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I posted some dusty pics under my projects. And these pics aren't great additions, but they're too heavy for me to move around by myself (and risk banging up) for better pics. I did get a lttle of the dust off the chest at least/
> 
> ...


sbryan -

The folks that asked me to build these three pieces, in addition to a previous mission couch and chair, are moving to Iowa in the Fall. They are wonderful members of my congregation, and while they never would admit it, they actually gave me commissions for the therapeutic value for their pastor rather than thier real need for furniture. They have also heard me talk about my desire to transition into a bi-vocational "woodworking-small-church-parson" future when the kids are through college. They were giving me opportunity to hone my skills as well. Good friends. I'll miss them. And unless they place an order for me to deliver to Iowa on the way to visit my Mom in Illinois sometime, the nightstands and armoire are not on the list of things to do



If I want to keep this up, I need to actually advertise myself and find true customers.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I posted some dusty pics under my projects. And these pics aren't great additions, but they're too heavy for me to move around by myself (and risk banging up) for better pics. I did get a lttle of the dust off the chest at least/
> 
> ...


They picked up the other two pieces yesterday. Waiting for a large & long (8' x 12'?) old general store - old hardware store type base cabinet with display shelves above to be brought to me for restoration.

Trying to straighten up and get a couple little things out of the way (like my box contest entry).


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I posted some dusty pics under my projects. And these pics aren't great additions, but they're too heavy for me to move around by myself (and risk banging up) for better pics. I did get a lttle of the dust off the chest at least/
> 
> ...


Paul,

I am just getting around to reading some of these blogs.

I enjoyed reading through your process, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Gift to Friends*

Two church members, church elders and great friends know that woodworking is emotionally, spiritually and psychologically therapeutic for their pastor. So they have commissioned me to build five pieces of craftsman/arts & crafts furniture for them over the past six to eight years (Chair, couch, bed frame and two chest of drawers). All the pieces are pictured in my projects or blogs. They're moving away to Iowa in August 

I plan to have this bookcase done for them as a going away present. It's based on a Stickley design found in Shop Drawings of Craftsman Furniture vol.II


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Gift to Friends*
> 
> Two church members, church elders and great friends know that woodworking is emotionally, spiritually and psychologically therapeutic for their pastor. So they have commissioned me to build five pieces of craftsman/arts & crafts furniture for them over the past six to eight years (Chair, couch, bed frame and two chest of drawers). All the pieces are pictured in my projects or blogs. They're moving away to Iowa in August
> 
> I plan to have this bookcase done for them as a going away present. It's based on a Stickley design found in Shop Drawings of Craftsman Furniture vol.II


It's gona be a great gift! I look forward to seeing its progress.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Bookcase*

Not a lot of progress, but the plan calls for lead glass panes in the three small square openings of the door. I decided not to search out and commission someone to make the leaded glass and rather opted to make wooden cross panes. I've seen examples of Arts and Crafts bookcases with this arrangement. Simple lap joinery for the cross pane and small lap joints inset into the glass rabett.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Bookcase*
> 
> Not a lot of progress, but the plan calls for lead glass panes in the three small square openings of the door. I decided not to search out and commission someone to make the leaded glass and rather opted to make wooden cross panes. I've seen examples of Arts and Crafts bookcases with this arrangement. Simple lap joinery for the cross pane and small lap joints inset into the glass rabett.


Nice Joints, I have wondered how those mullions were cut. Thanks. Terry


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Glass Door Bookcase*

Was able to swing by Rockler this week to pick up some hinges, a cupboard key latch and a shelf pin hole jig. & Finally had a chance to put in some decent time on the bookcase today.

1. Sanding
2. Installed lapped slats in the back
3. Drilled the adjustable shelf pin holes
4. Mounted the door with the hinges
5. Installed the cupboard key latch.



(click on pics for larger view)

More sanding and move on to finishing. installing glass, etc. Need to get on the stick. My friends are moving in three weeks.

You can see my uneven gap at the top of the door. I need to pull the case about an 3/32" -1/8" to square. The disadvantage of the slats is that they didn't hold the case square when I took the pipe clamp off the diagonal (like a solid back would have) after installing the slats. Any ideas? I was considering a diagonal brace across the back but really don't like how that would look. (even though it would be up against a wall and rarely seen).


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Glass Door Bookcase*
> 
> Was able to swing by Rockler this week to pick up some hinges, a cupboard key latch and a shelf pin hole jig. & Finally had a chance to put in some decent time on the bookcase today.
> 
> ...


Just followed the entire blog! Thanks very much for so much work in documenting your process! Along the way I was able to find Karson's link to Marc DeCou's hand made hand pulls.

All in all a great blog and I thank you for working so hard on it!


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Glass Door Bookcase*
> 
> Was able to swing by Rockler this week to pick up some hinges, a cupboard key latch and a shelf pin hole jig. & Finally had a chance to put in some decent time on the bookcase today.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Glass Door Bookcase*
> 
> Was able to swing by Rockler this week to pick up some hinges, a cupboard key latch and a shelf pin hole jig. & Finally had a chance to put in some decent time on the bookcase today.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Looks like a project I'd like to tackle. You know, come to think of it that really suits my home. You don't have plans for that when you finish do you? Maybe I can store it for you? Man, I wish I could just swing by Rockler!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Glass Door Bookcase*
> 
> Was able to swing by Rockler this week to pick up some hinges, a cupboard key latch and a shelf pin hole jig. & Finally had a chance to put in some decent time on the bookcase today.
> 
> ...


Roz-

I had to be in the big city 90 minutes away from home on business in order to "swing by."


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

*Bookcase Fini*

Click on pics for larger view

Minwax Oil Stain - "Early American" & 3 coats of Satin Poly



1/4" square oak strips and #4-1/2" brass screws holding the glass in the door openings



Detail



through Tenon



Didn't have time to add the hidden compartment that I planned. A fun project. I think they will like it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Bookcase Fini*
> 
> Click on pics for larger view
> 
> ...


This is an instant classic. Good job.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> *Bookcase Fini*
> 
> Click on pics for larger view
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Bookcase Fini*
> 
> Click on pics for larger view
> 
> ...


Gave it to my friends today as a going away present. From their reaction, I know they were well pleased with the gift. The smiles are what it's all about!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Bookcase Fini*
> 
> Click on pics for larger view
> 
> ...


really nice


----------

